# 2.5 minibow filter tore tailfin, need advice putting in Red Sea filter ASAP



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently posted a similar question about just leaving the minibow filter in, and I tried it. At first I really liked it; it was so quiet I could barely hear it, and the current wasn't too stong for Henry (he actually enjoyed it!), However, I stopped liking it as soon as Henry's poor tail fin (he's a VT) got caught in the filter tube intake. Luckily, he managed to get away so very minimal damage was done. However, he may not be so lucky the next time. The filter is now unplugged (but still in the tank as he likes to swim around it). 

Before when I tried setting up the Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter, I couldn't get it to fit right with out the tank hood sitting awkwardly on the tank. Does anyone have any advice on the best way to set it up? Pics would be greatly appreciated as well. Thank you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just posted on your other thread but I'll just say it again since I don't know which one you'll look at first.

What you can do is take some pantyhose.. cut them about 4" from the toe and put it over the intake.. then take a rubber band and fasten it around the tube so it stays in place..


----------

